# OK you think you're smart.......try this



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

little challenge and see whether you qualify as a suitable candidate for the dumbo of the year award...........

Good luck;



THIS MAY BE A "Little" DIFFICULT FOR ALL WHO ARE OVER 60 . 

THOSE YOUNGER THAN THIS WILL HAVE NO HOPE AT ALL. 

DEMENTIA QUIZ





FIRST QUESTION:

YOU ARE A PARTICIPANT IN A RACE. YOU OVERTAKE

THE SECOND PERSON. WHAT POSITION ARE YOU IN?









~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~









ANSWER : IF YOU ANSWERED THAT YOU ARE FIRST,

THEN YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY WRONG! IF YOU OVERTAKE THE

SECOND PERSON AND YOU TAKE HIS PLACE, YOU ARE IN SECOND PLACE!



TRY TO DO BETTER NEXT TIME.

NOW ANSWER THE SECOND QUESTION,

BUT DON'T TAKE AS MUCH TIME AS

YOU TOOK FOR THE FIRST QUESTION, OK?







SECOND QUESTION:



IF YOU OVERTAKE THE LAST PERSON, THEN YOU ARE....?

(SCROLL DOWN)







~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~









ANSWER: IF YOU ANSWERED THAT YOU ARE SECOND TO LAST, THEN YOU ARE.....

WRONG AGAIN. TELL ME SUNSHINE, HOW CAN YOU OVERTAKE THE LAST PERSON??



YOU'RE NOT VERY GOOD AT THIS, ARE YOU?

THIRD QUESTION:



VERY TRICKY ARITHMETIC! NOTE:

THIS MUST BE DONE IN YOUR HEAD ONLY.

DO NOT USE PAPER AND PENCIL OR A CALCULATOR.

TRY IT.





TAKE 1000 AND ADD 40 TO IT. NOW ADD ANOTHER 1000 NOW ADD 30.

ADD ANOTHER 1000. NOW ADD 20 .. NOW ADD ANOTHER 1000.

NOW ADD 10. WHAT IS THE TOTAL?





SCROLL DOWN FOR THE CORRECT ANSWER.....







~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~





DID YOU GET 5000?

THE CORRECT ANSWER IS ACTUALLY 4100...





IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE IT, CHECK IT WITH A CALCULATOR!

TODAY IS DEFINITELY NOT YOUR DAY, IS IT? 

MAYBE YOU'LL GET THE LAST QUESTION RIGHT.... MAYBE...





FOURTH QUESTION:

MARY'S FATHER HAS FIVE DAUGHTERS: 



1. NANA, 2. NENE, 3. NINI, 4.. NONO, AND ???

2 WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE FIFTH DAUGHTER? 







~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~





DID YOU ANSWER NUNU? NO! OF COURSE IT ISN'T.

HER NAME IS MARY! READ THE QUESTION AGAIN!







OKAY, NOW THE BONUS ROUND,

I.E., A FINAL CHANCE TO

REDEEM YOURSELF:



A MUTE PERSON GOES INTO A SHOP AND WANTS TO BUY A TOOTHBRUSH.

BY IMITATING THE ACTION OF BRUSHING HIS TEETH HE

SUCCESSFULLY EXPRESSES HIMSELF TO THE SHOPKEEPER AND THE PURCHASE IS DONE.

NEXT, A BLIND MAN COMES INTO THE SHOP WHO WANTS TO BUY A

PAIR OF SUNGLASSES; HOW DOES HE INDICATE WHAT HE WANTS?







~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~





IT'S REALLY VERY SIMPLE

HE OPENS HIS MOUTH AND ASKS FOR IT...

DOES YOUR EMPLOYER ACTUALLY PAY YOU TO THINK??

IF SO DO NOT LET THEM SEE YOUR ANSWERS FOR THIS TEST!



~~~~~~~~~~ 
Don't blame me I didn't write it, it was sent to me and I did NOT get them all right, is this harder than Nuke's quizzes?  :lol: 

Dave :roll: 8O :lol:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Good, but the adding up one I could not get as on paper it adds up to 5000 but on calc 4100. Defies logic.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That was the one I struggled with but eventually worked out what I was doing wrong! (and it wasn't that I did not have enough fingers and toes! :lol: )

I agree that one is the hardest, but good fun IMO!  

Dave


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I will figure it out in the end :?: :?: Off to the Château Tilques now for lunch, and a quick flit round Auchan.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Done OK to start with including the adding up one. Everything went wrong when I got to the question about the 5 daughters!

Denise


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Got them all right.

But, is it not possible for the first person in a race to overtake the last person?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Doh    Figured out the adding. What a dope


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

bigbazza said:


> Got them all right.
> 
> But, is it not possible for the first person in a race to overtake the last person?


Indeed it is and that was my answer.

In fact, the only person in a race who cannot overtake the person in last place is the person in last place!


----------

